# Ram Overclock



## FireFox (May 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone.

I have never been into learning how to overclock Ram and that makes of me a Noob/ inexperienced

let's go to the point

My Ram is 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 2T 1.35V stock, i have overclocked it and it is running at 3466MHz 16-16-16-36 2T 1.35V, today i tried 3500MHz but it wont post but because i am an inexperienced i feel lost and confused and i don't know where to start, what to think or what to do in order to overclock the Ram to 3500MHz or above, the only thing that came into my mind is if Ram overclock works like CPU/GPU overclock the more you increase the clock speed the more voltage you have to add?

Would anyone be kind enough to help me?

*Screenshot: Summer Overclock*


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2018)

I assume we are talking about the ripjaws? Also what ICs are on the PCB? ICs make a big difference in what is possible and what you need to do to achieve your goals. If you do not know what chips are used and don't want to pull the spreaders, download taiphoon burner and read the spd file.


----------



## biffzinker (May 15, 2018)

Timings first then fine tune stability with voltage. I've managed to get up to 3600 MHz from 3000 MHz but either the IMC or Infinity Fabric doesn't like the 1800 MHz. Had to drop the timings on these Team Group Team sticks too 20-22-22-22-38 and nudge the voltage up at 1.4. Sticks are populated with Samsung dies not sure which though.

Current clockspeed, timings and voltage 1.37


Edit: Thanks @sneekypeet for the tip, I forgot about taiphoon burner.


----------



## FireFox (May 15, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> I assume we are talking about the ripjaws?



That is right.

May this help?


----------



## biffzinker (May 16, 2018)

For me I 'm guessing the dies are B-die?

https://s3.ap-northeast-2.amazonaws...ource/2017/11/DS_K4A8G165WB_BC_I_Rev1_6-1.pdf


----------



## FireFox (May 16, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> For me I 'm guessing the dies are B-die?



I guess so

As said before i dont know about Ram, the only thing i know is to buy it and install it and that is already too much


----------



## biffzinker (May 16, 2018)

You've got D-die @Knoxx29, it's in the screenshot you posted from thaiphoon burner.


----------



## FireFox (May 16, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> You've got D-die @Knoxx29, it's in the screenshot you posted from thaiphoon burner.



Now i see it, and that is good or bad? sorry for all the questions,


----------



## biffzinker (May 16, 2018)

Good for me but I forgot your running Intel. At least Intel's IMC is more flexible with the three big names so your still likely to have more clockspeed headroom.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2018)

@Knoxx29 Knowing it is Samsung, I can advise this.
1.45VDIMM is "safe" to try on air.
You can also add 0.10V to VCCSA and VCCIO to try to gain stability.

What I typically do it set all three to those parameters, clock the snot out of it, and see where it goes. You can always lower them later 
You can test with whatever you want for quick stability checks (IE SuperPi32M) and look for instability out of the gate. However, it is more fun to play games to test long term stability. Also on the note of testing, Memtest86+ will pass clocks and timings that Windows does not like! Maybe try W1zzard's Memtest64 for Windows.
https://www.techpowerup.com/memtest64/


----------



## FireFox (May 16, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> @Knoxx29 Knowing it is Samsung, I can advise this.
> 1.45VDIMM is "safe" to try on air.
> You can also add 0.10V to VCCSA and VCCIO to try to gain stability



VCCIO is at 1.256V and VCCSA is at 1.208V, should i try the 16-16-16-38 or those posted above by @biffzinker?


----------



## biffzinker (May 16, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> Also on the note of testing, Memtest86+ will pass clocks and timings that Windows does not like! Maybe try W1zzard's Memtest64 for Windows.


There's also Windows memory diagnostic tool under administrative tools. It's worked in the past as stability test for me.

Don't forget you can also try your luck with the command rate change from 2 to 1.



sneekypeet said:


> Knowing it is Samsung, I can advise this.
> 1.45VDIMM is "safe" to try on air.


Does that apply to all Samsung DDR4 ICs?

@Knoxx29 I went in steps towards 3533 MHz @ 18-19-19-19-37 then tried 3600 MHz. No luck getting any POST at 3733 MHz. Might try again though.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2018)

@biffzinker I have no idea what AMD motherboard makers deem safe.

@Knoxx29 the vccio and vccsa are set pretty damn high for the speeds you are attempting already. I say leave them, add some vdimm, and try higher ram dividers.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> VCCIO is at 1.256V and VCCSA is at 1.208V, should i try the 16-16-16-38 or those posted above by @biffzinker?



For comparison purposes; I run XMP 3200/C16 at 1.00v VCCIO/VCCSA, yours seem to be at stock values still.


----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> For comparison purposes; I run XMP 3200/C16 at 1.00v VCCIO/VCCSA, yours seem to be at stock values still.


 Honestly i didn't get the part about my been at stock, i run XMP but 3000, i don't know or i guess i should use manual instead XMP?


----------



## Vayra86 (May 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Honestly i didn't get the part about my been at stock, i run XMP but 3000, i don't know or i guess i should use manual instead XMP?



No I mean your VCCIO/SA values seem to be stock values. Not the RAM. XMP  = OC


----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> No I mean your VCCIO/SA values seem to be stock values. Not the RAM. XMP  = OC



What voltages should be for XMP?

Maybe my problem is that i haven't found the right timings, i got it to boot at 3600 but sometimes it shut down it self.


----------



## biffzinker (May 19, 2018)

Moved the overclock up to 3533 MHz, and surprise latency improved but your mileage may vary.


----------



## FireFox (May 19, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Moved the overclock up to 3533 MHz, and surprise latency improved but your mileage may vary.
> View attachment 101240



It didn't work for me

I tried something.

Ram 3500MHz VRAM 1.40V and VCCIO/SA auto and it works but the VCCIO/SA auto voltages are way to high and i don't like that at all


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2018)

set them both to 1.25V and try more VDIMM. Typically I don't see those auto volts for VCCIO and SA until I am at or over 4000MHz.


----------



## FireFox (May 19, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> set them both to 1.25V and try more VDIMM. Typically I don't see those auto volts for VCCIO and SA until I am at or over 4000MHz.



I will try it later, however i think the problem is i don't find the right Timings.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2018)

When I go for speed, I just up the voltage with xmp enabled. I dont mess around with higher timings as you are then negating the speed increase. To each their own though.


----------



## biffzinker (May 19, 2018)

Try with XMP, and adjust the divder/clock speed as @sneekypeet suggested. Posted the first time, and straight to booting Windows for me. Needed a bump to voltage of 1.4.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 19, 2018)

is it *Thaiphoon Burner @ ( softnology.biz/files.html ) ?* cuz that Download seems to be malicious...atleast according to my AV, and to *Virustotal*

showing a trojan. Figured even if its not the right DL site, id mention it, as it was the first result to pop up when i googled that program.


----------



## FireFox (May 19, 2018)

XMP profile is 3000MHz, where should i adjust the clock speed?


----------



## biffzinker (May 19, 2018)

Where in the GUI did you go to adjust the frequency to 3,466 MHz? On my older Asus Z97 board I had to pick between 100 MHz or 133 MHz strap? then it offered the different frequencies available under a seperate drop down menu below. Should be two menu options unless Asus changed it in the later Z370 uEFI.



jboydgolfer said:


> is it *Thaiphoon Burner @ ( softnology.biz/files.html ) ?* cuz that Download seems to be malicious...atleast according to my AV, and to *Virustotal*
> 
> showing a trojan. Figured even if its not the right DL site, id mention it, as it was the first result to pop up when i googled that program.


Shows clean for me other than the false postive.
https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/9...92f316f1589da298e587afa3c6e8bed1052/detection (file upload from me)
https://www.virustotal.com/#/url/25...ae0d18500b9ed317a5f386f137473d955d7/detection (url)


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2018)

@Knoxx29 Somewhere close by should be something called DRAM Frequency. You will see it makes jumps in speeds. You can also enable Odd Ratios for smaller jumps in speed here and there. Also, if you are running the chip as advertised in your signature, it is quite possible a reason too.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 19, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Shows clean for me other than the false postive.



Yeah , it seems yours came up with a different result.  Mine looked a little worse than false positive, I just copied the link from the typhoon download page.  Plus Microsoft flagged it as a Trojan, I'm no expert just figured it was worth mentioning


this is the result i got btw
*Trojan:Win32/Fuery.A!cl*


----------



## FireFox (May 20, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Where in the GUI did you go to adjust the frequency to 3,466 MHz?





sneekypeet said:


> Somewhere close by should be something called DRAM Frequency.










sneekypeet said:


> When I go for speed, I just up the voltage with xmp enabled



That was first thing i did, VRAM 1.45V and 3500MHz but i wont boot or it keeps giving me random code post


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2018)

Then to me, you are done. 500MHz OC is a lot for DDR4 on air cooling.


----------



## FireFox (May 20, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> Then to me, you are done. 500MHz OC is a lot for DDR4 on Ir cooling.



Or maybe the Motherboard is the problem


----------



## DR4G00N (May 20, 2018)

Since your ram is D-die you won't get much unless you crank the volts way up. 

Try running CL15-19-19 @ 1.5V and see what you can get. Don't worry about using high voltage too much with Samsung they can take 1.9-2.0V on air for benching purposes so 1.5V is nothing.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Since your ram is D-die you won't get much unless you crank the volts way up.
> 
> Try running CL15-19-19 @ 1.5V and see what you can get. Don't worry about using high voltage too much with Samsung they can take 1.9-2.0V on air for benching purposes so 1.5V is nothing.



Only time I have seen the need for 1.5v is for 4600 kits. No way he should need that much to break the 3600 barrier.


----------



## FireFox (May 20, 2018)

I will try in a few minutes after done playing.


----------



## DR4G00N (May 20, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> Only time I have seen the need for 1.5v is for 4600 kits. No way he should need that much to break the 3600 barrier.


That's B-die not D-die. They are completely different animals. D-die is first gen DDR4 so it frankly just plain sucks compared to even E-die, let alone B-die.


----------



## FireFox (May 20, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> CL15-19-19



Cycle time ( tRAS )?


----------



## DR4G00N (May 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Cycle time ( tRAS )?


CL15-19-19-34, TRFC = Auto, 1T. 
See how high of a freq you can boot at with those and then start trimming down the TRFC from what it set's on auto.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> That's B-die not D-die. They are completely different animals. D-die is first gen DDR4 so it frankly just plain sucks compared to even E-die, let alone B-die.



My point still stands, and if you feel good about lessening the lifespan of his IMC, have at it. By the way, I have no idea what I am talking about this whole time, I'm just throwing out crap with absolutely no experience on the matter.


----------



## FireFox (May 20, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> I have no idea what I am talking about this whole time, I'm just throwing out crap with absolutely no experience on the matter.



You are trying to help me



DR4G00N said:


> Try running CL15-19-19 @ 1.5V



At 1.5V  CL15-19-19-34 2T it works






However even if i don't have experience about Ram overclocking  i agree with what @sneekypeet said 


sneekypeet said:


> Then to me, you are done.


----------



## DR4G00N (May 20, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> My point still stands, and if you feel good about lessening the lifespan of his IMC, have at it. By the way, I have no idea what I am talking about this whole time, I'm just throwing out crap with absolutely no experience on the matter.


I am merely providing _suggestions_ on how to OC his ram based on what _I_ know. I'm not trying to start something here with you nor am I forcing Knoxx to do as I suggest.

3466 15-15-15 @ 1.45V & 3600 15-19-19 @ 1.5V are both perfectly reasonable OC's for D-die and are plenty fast for daily use especially for 32GB.


----------



## FireFox (May 20, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> 3466 15-15-15 @ 1.45V



I have it at 3466 but not 1.45V, 1.35V works perfectly.


----------



## DR4G00N (May 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have it at 3466 but not 1.45V, 1.35V works perfectly.


Ah okay, if that's the case than I wouldn't even bother pushing it more. 3466 c15 @ 1.35V is great for D-die.


----------

